# Another "what algea is this" W/pics!!



## MrJP (Sep 20, 2006)

Honestly I have no idea what kind of algea this is. However, considering this is a new set up I would reduce the lighting schedule to only 1x65w for 7-8 hours at the most, untill your tank is fully cycle and well balance. From there you will be able to increase the lighting slowly while adding a short mid day 2x65w blast. In the mean time try manually removing as much as you can of it.

Good luck.

JP


----------



## retoid (Jan 2, 2007)

Got any shots with the focus on the algae?


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Aug 27, 2005)

here is a more focused shot. I think it is starting to slow down. I am removing it as much as possible









here is the new problem algea!! this really looks like clado








at first I though BBA but this stuf is a course texture. it's almost black though?? Any ideas?? I will reduce my lighting schedual to try and keep it in check.


----------



## Daniel Morris (Aug 25, 2006)

Whats the plant growing on the wood in the third picture?

I would do a 60-75% WC and dose a little extra ferts immediately afterwards. Make sure you've got at least 1.5 ppm of PO4, and increase your CO2 a little bit...

If all else fails --> blackout, and repeat..


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Aug 27, 2005)

it's fissiden. I am running 30ppm co2 but my po4 is low. aroung .5ppm I will try and get it up there after I do a waterchange


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

the last picture is staghorn algae! you have to remove every trace of it and crank up the co2, or excel and it will not come back. i'm not sure what the first one is, but i just had a MAJOR outbreak of it myself and have torn my tank apart in an attempt to get rid of it. all algae is due to an imbalance whether it be light, ferts, or co2. in probably 7 out of 10 cases, it's from a lack of co2. i would maybe try 65 for 8 hours and then the blast of extra 65 for 2 hours. i would get some excel and regularly dose your tank with it and also crank up the co2. lot's of water changes while getting rid of the algae!


----------



## Daniel Morris (Aug 25, 2006)

Heres one of my favorite algae sites:

http://www.aquariumalgae.blogspot.com/

Good luck!


----------



## darkfury18 (Apr 1, 2006)

Good pics on that site.. however, what they have labeled as staghorn is clado...


----------



## Daniel Morris (Aug 25, 2006)

thanks darkfury - I told Dusky and he updated the page


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

> It tend to stay on one spot, which makes it easy to remove.
> Photos by Dusko Bojic.


It stays in one spot until a small part breaks off...THEN IT'S EVERYWHERE.


----------

